# Cube Lighting



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

I have a cube that is 24LX18DX25H.

As we speak and until will my Goldfish run their course of life it will remain a GF tank. Today I need lighting! No it is not a planted tank today it contains low light plants in pots and on wood.

Looking forward will eventually make this a planted tank, not necessarily high light plants and turn it into an angel or discus tank.

So I want to buy a nice light fixture. Freshwater. So many of the nice lights contain lights that are really not right to Planted tanks. Big Al's is having a nice sale and I feel the itch:heh: :heh: :heh:

I am so totally mixed up on decisions. Have completely read my self silly :LOL I would like a moon light on a tank. Here are three that caught my attention. Please feel free to jump in here I need some direction.

1. Current USA Satellite Dual 2x65 Watt 24" Power Compact Strip Light W/Lunar Light

2.Coralife Freshwater Aqualight- 24" (2X65Watt)

3.Coralife Lunar Aqualight Deluxe Series-24" (2X65W) with 2- 3/4W Blue-Moon-Glow LED Lamps

Reading an article above about the GE's and seeing how the colors really change with the different lights. In buying a fixture I want something that I can change the bulbs to achieve the best lighting like many of you here. Ok, one more thing I live in Texas in an almost 100 year old home we do our best to keep it cool in the summer. Point a light that kicks out a lot of heat is a problem.

I really need some input this is a great forum with so much knowledge. 
I buried my Mom last week and I need to stay busy....

Thank You for any direction
Karen/Cocobid


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

This light from Catfish allows you to choose the bulbs. Is this a good light quality wise??? 
As I buy new light fixtures I want one that will last for a while.

http://www.thehobbypalace.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=49&products_id=384


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

"Good" light fixtures have good reflectors. That means the bulbs have to be spaced far enough apart for a reflector to pick up the light from the back of the bulb and redirect it towards the water. That "catfish" light doesn't fit that description. Your tank is about a 45 gallon tank, so if you had a good light fixture it would have about 90 to 110 watts of bulbs in it, with good reflectors. To see what a good reflector for that type of bulb looks like, look at the illustrations on http://www.ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm. I use one of the 2 x 36 watt light kits on my 45 gallon tank and it works fine.


----------

